# What kind of fish would you be?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, I borrowed this idea from Fiark in the intro forum, but thought it would be interesting.

If you were a fish, what kind would you be? Which one would fit your personality the best and why?

I think I'd have to be a Cory (probably a Pygmy since I'm short.  ) because they are laid back and pretty much content with whatever you throw at them. The only part that wouldn't fit for me is that I don't need to be in a group.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd have to be a Bolivian Ram!

Very tolerant of most things, yet will stand my ground when need be.

Also very playfull when I wanna be! Get along with just about everyone too! 


eace:

-TF


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

The boyfriend once said I managed to pull off appearing both frail and predatory at the same time... so perhaps an African Butterflyfish, I also generally dislike tankmates, so presumably this would fit me best.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

dolphin of course! [albeit a less sporty lethargic one]


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Great white shark. I'm used to being at the top of the food chain.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

standoyo- um, you do realize dolphins aren't fish right? I mean, if you want to be a dolphin, I'm okay with that, really, I support your lifestyle choice, I just wanted to make sure you understood that you'd still be a mammal, not a fish.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> standoyo- um, you do realize dolphins aren't fish right? I mean, if you want to be a dolphin, I'm okay with that, really, I support your lifestyle choice, I just wanted to make sure you understood that you'd still be a mammal, not a fish.


What? You don't keep dolphins in your fish tank? LOL.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd have to be an Apistogramma sp. I look impressive, live in harem with as many females, and I don't even have to raise my own kids. In short - a Jamaican. (no offence)  But seriously, what a life!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'd go with snakehead. They're predatory, can live/walk on land for a while, tolerate any water conditions and they're damn near impossible to kill.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd have to be a largemouth bass. Probably because I love to fish for them so much. I'd stay away from those nasty tasting plastic worms though


----------



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd be a Emerald Cichlid because I'm so pretty and I have a huge forehead.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Tetraodon mbu, the giant FW puffer. A bit hard on plants (that definitely fits) and always hungry (no comments, please), but interesting none-the-less.


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

raven_wilde said:


> standoyo- um, you do realize dolphins aren't fish right? I mean, if you want to be a dolphin, I'm okay with that, really, I support your lifestyle choice, I just wanted to make sure you understood that you'd still be a mammal, not a fish.












Dolphins are also fish, although SW.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a big fish.... Is that you in the pic? If so, how much did it weigh?


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

JanS said:


> Wow, that's a big fish.... Is that you in the pic? If so, how much did it weigh?


No, No. That's not me in the pic. I just got it off the net to show Dolphin is also a fish, tasty too...


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I would most likely be a discus. Expensive and only want to be around my crowd.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> standoyo- um, you do realize dolphins aren't fish right? I mean, if you want to be a dolphin, I'm okay with that, really, I support your lifestyle choice, I just wanted to make sure you understood that you'd still be a mammal, not a fish.


technically yeah. so i get to choose again. hmmm. what's tall, skinny, friendly and loves company? er... how about a black ghost knife?


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

*hmmmmmmmm*

okay, I'm new to this and I don't know a lot of fish so.... what's an industrious, funny, colorful fish that would jump out of the tank to save her babies? That's me.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

heidisue said:


> okay, I'm new to this and I don't know a lot of fish so.... what's an industrious, funny, colorful fish that would jump out of the tank to save her babies? That's me.


A lot of cichlids are highly protective of their young... one could easily get bit if one were to get too close to the brood... my female Angel (when she was alive) would periodically spawn and even though the eggs never hatched she would still go ape**** on any hapless tetra that happened to wander by that end of the tank....

Other fish as well exhibit protective parenting skills. One time my brother and I were down walking along a stream in Central NY and he happened to see a zillion little wiggling black things all gathered in a depression in the creek bed. Out of curiosity he knelt down and leaned out over the water making to poke at them with his hand. Before he even got close the mother brook trout (i think it was a brook trout) came out of nowhere, leapt a few inches out of the water and bit him! Knocked him on his a$$ he was so surprised!!


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Even though I'm female - I'd have to say a male beta splendens. After all, I have long flowing fins (hair) and end up staring at my reflection several times a day! :yawinkle: Plus I don't really need company unless it's for carnal purposes! :snakeman:


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

I'd probably be a female kribensis. Intelligent, feisty, colorful, adaptable, doesn't mind children, likes living in caves, will potentially kill mate despite being smaller, big fat pink belly. Pretty sure that would be it.  Kidding about the belly, not that big, not yet anyways. Must stop eating too much yummy food.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL kelliope and lljdma06! I have some Kribs with fry right now, so I know just what you mean.


----------

